# [SOLVED] wine przestało działać

## kacper

Witam,

wczoraj rano jeszcze działało, dziś chciałem odpalić a klops (każda aplikacja .exe kończy się takim błędem) : 

```

kacper@legion:~/ > winecfg

wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x473b7e83 at address 0x7d375047 (thread 0009), starting debugger...

Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x473b7e83 in 32-bit code (0x7d375047).

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:003b

 EIP:7d375047 ESP:0033f590 EBP:0033fcf8 EFLAGS:00210246(   - 00      -RIZP1)

 EAX:0033f58f EBX:473ceff4 ECX:0000000d EDX:49656e69

 ESI:0033f593 EDI:473b7e83

Stack dump:

0x0033f590:  69756e65 6e49656e b76c6574 00375e49

0x0033f5a0:  7d3ceff4 7d44a7af 7c0d1081 7d372125

0x0033f5b0:  0033f5cc b7d1fbad b7de7120 00000013

0x0033f5c0:  b7de5ff4 00000007 7d3ceff4 7d37270a

0x0033f5d0:  b7cd8cbc b7de6b60 7c0d8ddc 00000007

0x0033f5e0:  b7dc8521 7c004e90 00000000 7d3ceff4

Backtrace:

=>1 0x7d375047 (0x0033fcf8)

  2 0x7e9e0f2f in winspool (+0x20f2f) (0x0033fd08)

  3 0x7bc43385 call_dll_entry_point+0x15() in ntdll (0x0033fd28)

  4 0x7bc44bf0 in ntdll (+0x34bf0) (0x0033fdb8)

  5 0x7bc4521e in ntdll (+0x3521e) (0x0033fe08)

  6 0x7bc4514c in ntdll (+0x3514c) (0x0033fe58)

  7 0x7bc4514c in ntdll (+0x3514c) (0x0033fea8)

  8 0x7bc47c61 LdrInitializeThunk+0x2ae() in ntdll (0x0033ff08)

  9 0x7b872681 in kernel32 (+0x52681) (0x0033ffe8)

  10 0xb7e205ef wine_switch_to_stack+0x17() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)

0x7d375047: repe cmpsb  (%esi),%es:(%edi)

Modules:

Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (80 modules)

ELF     41c31000-41c4d000       Deferred        ld-linux.so.2

ELF   41c4f000-4265a000   Deferred        libglcore.so.1

ELF   41c5b000-41c5e000   Deferred        libxinerama.so.1

ELF   41c60000-41c65000   Deferred        libgpg-error.so.0

ELF   41cc9000-41d2f000   Deferred        libgcrypt.so.11

ELF   41d31000-41d41000   Deferred        libtasn1.so.3

ELF   42538000-425ad000   Deferred        libgnutls.so.13

ELF   425af000-425e0000   Deferred        libcups.so.2

ELF   4265c000-4265e000   Deferred        libnvidia-tls.so.1

ELF   42660000-42795000   Deferred        libc.so.6

ELF   42797000-427bc000   Deferred        libm.so.6

ELF   427be000-427c2000   Deferred        libdl.so.2

ELF   427c4000-427dc000   Deferred        libpthread.so.0

ELF   427de000-427f0000   Deferred        libz.so.1

ELF   427f2000-428dd000   Deferred        libx11.so.6

ELF   428df000-428e4000   Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6

ELF   428e6000-428e9000   Deferred        libxau.so.6

ELF   428eb000-429ff000   Deferred        libxml2.so.2

ELF   42abe000-42acb000   Deferred        libxext.so.6

ELF   42acd000-42b48000   Deferred        libfreetype.so.6

ELF   42b4a000-42b73000   Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1

ELF   42be0000-42bea000   Deferred        libxcursor.so.1

ELF   42bf7000-42c00000   Deferred        libxrender.so.1

ELF   42c02000-42c09000   Deferred        libxrandr.so.2

ELF   42c0b000-42c10000   Deferred        libxfixes.so.3

ELF   430db000-430de000   Deferred        libxcomposite.so.1

ELF   4311c000-4312e000   Deferred        libresolv.so.2

ELF   43130000-43139000   Deferred        libsm.so.6

ELF   4315c000-43160000   Deferred        libcom_err.so.2

ELF   43162000-4317a000   Deferred        libice.so.6

ELF   4317c000-431a0000   Deferred        libk5crypto.so.3

ELF   431a2000-4321f000   Deferred        libkrb5.so.3

ELF   43221000-4322a000   Deferred        libkrb5support.so.0

ELF   4322c000-43243000   Deferred        libnsl.so.1

ELF   4338b000-433b5000   Deferred        libgssapi_krb5.so.2

ELF   436e2000-43714000   Deferred        libcrypt.so.1

ELF   43a1a000-43abb000   Deferred        libgl.so.1

ELF   43abd000-43ac2000   Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1

ELF   7b800000-7b926000   Export          kernel32<elf>

  \-PE   7b820000-7b926000   \               kernel32

ELF   7bc00000-7bca1000   Export          ntdll<elf>

  \-PE   7bc10000-7bca1000   \               ntdll

ELF   7bf00000-7bf04000   Deferred        <wine-loader>

ELF   7d825000-7d843000   Deferred        imm32<elf>

  \-PE   7d830000-7d843000   \               imm32

ELF   7e4d4000-7e565000   Deferred        winex11<elf>

  \-PE   7e4e0000-7e565000   \               winex11

ELF   7e7b1000-7e7e4000   Deferred        uxtheme<elf>

  \-PE   7e7c0000-7e7e4000   \               uxtheme

ELF   7e7e4000-7e872000   Deferred        winmm<elf>

  \-PE   7e7f0000-7e872000   \               winmm

ELF   7e89b000-7e8ba000   Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>

  \-PE   7e8a0000-7e8ba000   \               iphlpapi

ELF   7e8ba000-7e915000   Deferred        rpcrt4<elf>

  \-PE   7e8d0000-7e915000   \               rpcrt4

ELF   7e915000-7e9b4000   Deferred        ole32<elf>

  \-PE   7e920000-7e9b4000   \               ole32

ELF   7e9b4000-7e9ea000   Export          winspool<elf>

  \-PE   7e9c0000-7e9ea000   \               winspool

ELF   7e9ea000-7eaa6000   Deferred        comctl32<elf>

  \-PE   7e9f0000-7eaa6000   \               comctl32

ELF   7eaa6000-7eaf2000   Deferred        advapi32<elf>

  \-PE   7eab0000-7eaf2000   \               advapi32

ELF   7eaf2000-7eb88000   Deferred        gdi32<elf>

  \-PE   7eb00000-7eb88000   \               gdi32

ELF   7eb88000-7ecc0000   Deferred        user32<elf>

  \-PE   7eba0000-7ecc0000   \               user32

ELF   7ecc0000-7ed18000   Deferred        shlwapi<elf>

  \-PE   7ecd0000-7ed18000   \               shlwapi

ELF   7ed18000-7ee19000   Deferred        shell32<elf>

  \-PE   7ed30000-7ee19000   \               shell32

ELF   7ee19000-7eeba000   Deferred        comdlg32<elf>

  \-PE   7ee20000-7eeba000   \               comdlg32

ELF   7eeda000-7ef47000   Deferred        winecfg<elf>

  \-PE   7eee0000-7ef47000   \               winecfg

ELF   7efa2000-7efad000   Deferred        libnss_files.so.2

ELF   7efee000-7eff8000   Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2

ELF   7eff8000-7f000000   Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2

ELF   b7e06000-b7e0a000   Deferred        iso8859-2.so

ELF   b7e19000-b7f2d000   Export          libwine.so.1

Threads:

process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)

00000008 (D) c:\windows\system32\winecfg.exe

   00000009    0 <==

Backtrace:

=>1 0x7d375047 (0x0033fcf8)

  2 0x7e9e0f2f in winspool (+0x20f2f) (0x0033fd08)

  3 0x7bc43385 call_dll_entry_point+0x15() in ntdll (0x0033fd28)

  4 0x7bc44bf0 in ntdll (+0x34bf0) (0x0033fdb8)

  5 0x7bc4521e in ntdll (+0x3521e) (0x0033fe08)

  6 0x7bc4514c in ntdll (+0x3514c) (0x0033fe58)

  7 0x7bc4514c in ntdll (+0x3514c) (0x0033fea8)

  8 0x7bc47c61 LdrInitializeThunk+0x2ae() in ntdll (0x0033ff08)

  9 0x7b872681 in kernel32 (+0x52681) (0x0033ffe8)

  10 0xb7e205ef wine_switch_to_stack+0x17() in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)

kacper@legion:~/ > 

```

Informacje o systemie :

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.50  USE="X alsa cups dbus esd hal jpeg ldap ncurses opengl oss xml -jack -lcms -nas -scanner" 12,590 kB 

```

Wracałem do 0.9.49 i 0.9.48 - takie same błędy

```

Portage 2.1.4_rc9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-rc4-zen1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-rc4-zen1 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 11 Dec 2007 07:47:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache cvs distcc distlocks keeptemp keepwork metadata-transfer noclean notitles parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo http://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/portage/local/layman/berkano /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kerberos ldap lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl pic png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode userlocales vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

2.6.24-rc4-zen1

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz na normalnym kernelu, innym niz zen czy kamikaze.

----------

## kacper

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sprawdz na normalnym kernelu, innym niz zen czy kamikaze.
> 
> 

 

Oczywiście mogę to zrobić, ale już od jakiegoś czasu używam kamikaze, a później zen i wszystko było ok.

----------

## unK

Upgradowałeś jakieś paczki, zmieniałeś jakieś konfigi?

----------

## matiit

u mnie nieraz pomagało jak CS się zawiesił:

```
wineserver -k
```

----------

## kacper

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Upgradowałeś jakieś paczki, zmieniałeś jakieś konfigi?
> 
> 

 

codziennie uruchamiam emerge --sync, więc tak, coś się aktualizuje zawsze, ale configów nie zmieniam.

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> u mnie nieraz pomagało jak CS się zawiesił:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Niestety, nie pomaga.

----------

## Dagger

lol musze byc chyba bardzo zmeczony... przeczytalem, ze wino przestalo dzialac i juz chcialem zasugerowac cos mocniejszego  :Smile: 

----------

## kacper

niestety zmiana kernela nic nie pomogła, do wine dołączył pidgin :

```

kacper@legion:~/ > pidgin

Pidgin 2.3.1 has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.

This is a bug in the software and has happened through

no fault of your own.

If you can reproduce the crash, please notify the developers

by reporting a bug at:

http://developer.pidgin.im/simpleticket/

Please make sure to specify what you were doing at the time

and post the backtrace from the core file.  If you do not know

how to get the backtrace, please read the instructions at

http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/GetABacktrace

If you need further assistance, please IM either SeanEgn or 

LSchiere (via AIM).  Contact information for Sean and Luke 

on other protocols is at

http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/DeveloperPages

zsh: abort      pidgin

kacper@legion:~/ > 

```

----------

## Dagger

sprawdz, czy przypadkiem pamiec nie pada - memtest86

----------

## kacper

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sprawdz, czy przypadkiem pamiec nie pada - memtest86
> 
> 

 

Też mi to przyszło do głowy, w sumie komp nowy, ale rożnie bywa z pamięciami, jutro to sprawdzę.

----------

## matiit

Jeszcze możesz sprawdzić na innej dystrybucji czy działa.

----------

## kacper

memtest na szczęście nic nie wykazał, niestety wine dalej nie działa.

----------

## matiit

Zobacz na jakiejś innej dystrybucji.

----------

## kacper

no nic, dzisiaj zadziałało  :Smile:  daje SOLVED, chociaż nic w sumie nie robiłem.

----------

